# Question about GFX



## Venom2u (Nov 8, 2004)

I just read some where that a GFX will not charge packs that have been dead shorted. Can any one confirm this? This artical also said that a 35bl/stealth will. Can any one confirm this also?


Thanks


----------



## Mayhem (May 5, 2002)

It will charge dead shorted packs, but you must wait until the voltage rises to a certain level or bump the battery first using the motor mode. Same with the stealth. The orig. T-30 can start charging the minute the short is removed. I keep one in my pit for that reason.


----------



## Venom2u (Nov 8, 2004)

So the GFX and the stealth are both like that. HMMMMM ok

Thanks


----------



## lastplace (May 17, 2002)

why wouldn't you just set the 10 minute lock out?


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

yeah all i do is set the long lock out and i have never had a problem when doin that. without the lock out it does false peak


----------



## OUTSIDER6 (Oct 1, 2001)

*Gfx*

The older GFX will not start a dead short pack due to a software glitch. Competition electronics has a new version of software to fix that problem. I had the same problem and I had the update done and have no problems now, you can hook up a dead shorted battery and will start to charge. Give them a call or you if going to the Snowbirds They will do it for free while you wait. Hope this helps you. Thanks JM


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

That is one of the best features of ALL the CE products...

Customer support....

If there is a problem, they fix it.


----------



## Venom2u (Nov 8, 2004)

Well i asked this because i am trying to decide between the GFX and the stealth. But knowing there is an update makes me want the GFX more. 


Thanks for all of the responces


----------



## oval24 (Sep 6, 2004)

Youcan fake the GFX into charging your dead shorted pack by hooking the small volt meter leads up to a battery with some charge in it. After a few seconds of being faked out it will continue to charge.


----------



## lastplace (May 17, 2002)

What is the latest software? I think mine is 1.40.


----------



## 1M (Sep 25, 2001)

I just received back from CE my 1 year old GFX. I had the Yellow screen and the firm ware up dated. 1.5 version.


----------



## Smalls (Dec 15, 2003)

I use my GFX to charge all my dead shorted packs... no problems at all... Sometimes you have to force feed it for 2-3 seconds.

If you hook up the battery and it shows a true 0.000 Voltage, then it won't start charging cause it thinks the leads are not hooked up. What I do is turn it to the run motor option, hit start with any voltage for a couple seconds... then start charging, works every time.


----------



## lastplace (May 17, 2002)

Yellow screen?? Can you post a picture? Did they change it to yellow from blue? What was the charge for update?

I want to send mine back and have a new scroll button put in.


----------

